# And you thought your job was bad



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Ha, guess it ain't so bad snaking drains with gloves and mr clean.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...y-plus-bottle-booze-unclog-Delhis-drains.html


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Cool story


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Yep...they want a space program so they can gain more international respect :yes:

Makes perfect sense :thumbsup:


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

My brother took a trip to India. Says the kids run around naked and people cook on open fires using camel shiot as a fuel. Amazingly they still have the strength to breed as India I believe is second to China in population


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Yep...they want a space program so they can gain more international respect :yes:
> 
> Makes perfect sense :thumbsup:


I don't often agree with you John but I couldn't have said it better!


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Man if I didn't read it and see the picts, I would not have believed it....

If we did this for one day to apprentices that would weed out the ones who aren't serious huh........


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

GAN said:


> Man if I didn't read it and see the picts, I would not have believed it....
> 
> If we did this for one day to apprentices that would weed out the ones who aren't serious huh........


You think reading it is bad, take a look at this video. :saddam:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow what a sad situation!
Makes me apreciate the freedom we have here in this great nation!


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

"Untouchable" indeed.

I think it's a glimps of how our proud trade could be, if we let society strip us down to that level.

Maybe the stone workers of old had the right idea, ...anybody want to form a secret society of plumbers?:whistling2:


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Pegasusplumbing said:


> ...anybody want to form a secret society of plumbers?:whistling2:



You obviously haven't learned the handshake yet...


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

*Oh yeah?*



MarkToo said:


> You obviously haven't learned the handshake yet...


This ain't it?










Somebody lied to me, guess it's why I get slapped a lot.:laughing:


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Pegasusplumbing said:


> This ain't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Start doing it to females. It'll work better.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

MarkToo said:


> Start doing it to females. It'll work better.


Would I still have fingers if I did this to males?


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> You think reading it is bad, take a look at this video. :saddam:
> 
> Indias untouchables trudge through sewers - YouTube


 
Let me make this very clear. If I could find a Sewer Jetter company who donate a machine that is large enough to clean sewer lines there, and get it shipped there and help me get there, I would be more then willing to jet as many sewerlines as possible.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

drs said:


> Let me make this very clear. If I could find a Sewer Jetter company who donate a machine that is large enough to clean sewer lines there, and get it shipped there and help me get there, I would be more then willing to jet as many sewerlines as possible.


 They'll throw you under the bus for taking away their jobs...


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

drs said:


> Let me make this very clear. If I could find a Sewer Jetter company who donate a machine that is large enough to clean sewer lines there, and get it shipped there and help me get there, I would be more then willing to jet as many sewerlines as possible.


Volunteering to become an "Untouchable", are you?

You'd probably have to sleep in a cardboard shack regardless of how many drains you cleared for them. People that touch sewage are scum over there from what I understand 

You couldn't pay me enough money to work there :no:


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

drs said:


> Let me make this very clear. If I could find a Sewer Jetter company who donate a machine that is large enough to clean sewer lines there, and get it shipped there and help me get there, I would be more then willing to jet as many sewerlines as possible.


 better yet , pay the "untouchable" more not to clear it and see how long it takes to make a change in thier cast system. i'd give em two weeks before there is a new cast of plumbers


----------



## AbsoluteDP (Jul 25, 2012)

drs said:


> Let me make this very clear. If I could find a Sewer Jetter company who donate a machine that is large enough to clean sewer lines there, and get it shipped there and help me get there, I would be more then willing to jet as many sewerlines as possible.


 rjbphd and johnlewismcleod already mentioned two good reasons why I wouldn’t advise you to approach the job. More than that I don’t think a jetter would help out there. Have you seen the pile of junk on the pictures? I’m not even sure if a vacuum truck will help:yes:


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

AbsoluteDP said:


> rjbphd and johnlewismcleod already mentioned two good reasons why I wouldn’t advise you to approach the job. More than that I don’t think a jetter would help out there. Have you seen the pile of junk on the pictures? I’m not even sure if a vacuum truck will help:yes:


they need a compete overhaul of their infrastructure....repipe!!


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

Being born in America seems like winning the lottery sometimes I guess . What those people go through is about as bad as it gets.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Pegasusplumbing said:


> they need a compete overhaul of their infrastructure....repipe!!


SHHH ! Shut your trap, Obama might see this and offer up your grandchildrens future income to pay for it. :laughing:


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

GAN said:


> Man if I didn't read it and see the picts, I would not have believed it....
> 
> If we did this for one day to apprentices that would weed out the ones who aren't serious huh........


I doubt it because I wouldn't do it. Especially as an apprentice I know for a fact my boss wouldn't do it either


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

MarkToo said:


> You obviously haven't learned the handshake yet...


I wanna know


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

I have seen stuff like this in the philppines also.


----------



## AbsoluteDP (Jul 25, 2012)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> they need a compete overhaul of their infrastructure....repipe!!


Agree. But who would be able to donate this?


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

AbsoluteDP said:


> Agree. But who would be able to donate this?


Nobody...and of you tried, you might find youself facing trumped up insurrection charges. Or worse.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

bioclean said:


> Honestly i want to say only one thing that bio clean is one of the best drain product.And i thing plumber is one of the hardest job and it play a vital role in our society.
> http://biocleancsp.com/products-page/bio-clean/bio-clean/


What the hell man! You some kind of poor mans spambot, or what?

I would like to say one thing about bio clean...if you had to dive naked into a sewer system full of it, it would likely kill you.


----------



## AbsoluteDP (Jul 25, 2012)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> Nobody...and of you tried, you might find youself facing trumped up insurrection charges. Or worse.


 Try it? I didn't have this crazy thought in my mind. At least not in this life... maybe after reincarnation?


----------



## KennethCastro (Oct 10, 2012)

Its a nice way to do drain cleaning...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

KennethCastro said:


> Its a nice way to do drain cleaning...


Who are you????


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Who are you????


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TallCoolOne said:


> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdLIerfXuZ4&t=3s"]Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdLIerfXuZ4&t=3s[/URL]">YouTube Link</a>


 Lol.. pls. Re send it with closed caption so I can hear it...


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Volunteering to become an "Untouchable", are you?
> 
> You'd probably have to sleep in a cardboard shack regardless of how many drains you cleared for them. People that touch sewage are scum over there from what I understand
> 
> You couldn't pay me enough money to work there :no:


As opposed to here where we are celebrated...


----------

